# Videos of some Nova Scotia riding



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Fellow club member made this. Hopefully we will get some cooler stuck or muddier ones soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks a little chilly


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Plus 7 here today (Celsius eh!) but dipped down to -19 last week.

Dress for it and it ain't bad at all!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> looks a little chilly


:agreed: This Texan just doesn't like the cold! Pretty cool looking ride though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Good ol' Kawi Power!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Horrible picture and can't see the 50+ bikes on each side.

But I had had some wobbly pops at this time.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy . You whooped him alright.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Holy . You whooped him alright.


Wish it was me.....lol

Thing looked bone stock, factory tires and seat on the back, then suprise!!


----------

